# Thoughts on cycle?



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

Test pp/npp @ 700mg each a week for 8.
Mk677 10mg daily for 8 weeks.
Anadrol 100mg ed for 8 weeks leading to a powerlifting meet while still building a nice amount of muscle on a big kcal surplus.

Anything you would change that would boost strength more or add into this?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Have you run anadrol at that dose for that duration previously?

Anadrol can affect appetite/digestion in some - particularly at higher doses. Not an ideal scenario to be in going into a comp


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Have you run anadrol at that dose for that duration previously?
> 
> Anadrol can affect appetite/digestion in some - particularly at higher doses. Not an ideal scenario to be in going into a comp


Yeah I I can eat just fine on that dose. Hardly get side's.


----------

